# How to Clean Gafftopsail Catfish Quickly



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Video:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's how I clean em!

1) Cut one fillet off.
2) Then cut the other fillet off.
3) Toss EVERYTHING in a crab trap.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yaksquatch said:


> Here's how I clean em!
> 
> 1) Cut one fillet off.
> 2) Then cut the other fillet off.
> 3) Toss EVERYTHING in a crab trap.



Hardheads yeah.....sails are really good only drawback is since they have a weird bone structure a 5 lbr don't yield alot of meat...They are good table fare though....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I keep all over 5 lbs or so. Firm white meat. Taste great to me


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

+ on the 5 lbs. Fillet each side like any other fist. Cut out the rib cage and the blood line and fry with whatever you fry. dip in cocktail sauce and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Another fan of the infamous and much mis-maligned Sailcat.
My family enjoys them as much as any other catfish.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Pics won't load


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Also...
You're missing a big nugget of meat that is behind the head. Don't waste it, bad as leaving throats/ collars and cheeks on other fish.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Got it. Fillet then cook. Just kidding. I normally just leave the tail end of the fillet attached. Eliminate the pliers all together.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

ghost95 said:


> Got it. Fillet then cook. Just kidding. I normally just leave the tail end of the fillet attached. Eliminate the pliers all together.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


That works.

I prefer the pliers, because it allows me more control with where I hold the knife, and also allows me to pull harder on the tail end of the fillet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ghost95 said:


> Got it. Fillet then cook. Just kidding. I normally just leave the tail end of the fillet attached. Eliminate the pliers all together.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Me too but the way you cut the whole filet off and then use the pliers, it looks like you may be able to save more meat so I'll try it that way next time....we'll see:yes:


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought I seen a huge bloodline on the other side of those fillets.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Split 1 said:


> I thought I seen a huge bloodline on the other side of those fillets.


Easy enough to cut out for those who prefer it that way.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Here's how I clean em!
> 
> 1) Cut one fillet off.
> 2) Then cut the other fillet off.
> 3) Toss EVERYTHING in a crab trap.


I understand some folks do not prefer them.

But I was surprised that the gafftop cleaning video had more views in the first week than any other video I've posted. It turns out over 2000 viewers have been interested how to clean a gafftop.

It was something of a surprise that there has been more interest in my gafftop cleaning video than in my videos for catching bull reds from the beaches or in the passes. A lot of folks seem to be interested in giving them a try or improving the technique they are currently using to clean them.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

One big step missing, What about the slime?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

OP-FOR said:


> One big step missing, What about the slime?


The slime rinses off easy after some time in the ice chest. Sloshing around in an mix of cube ice and water helps a lot too.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if you could fry up the fresh slime as appetizers?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

